# terms to know for website design



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I know absolutely nothing about web design which is why I posted an ad on Guru.com looking for a website designer for my new t-shirt company - My replies have been filled with questions that I have no answers for and information about what is provided - but again, I don't even know what they are talking about - I just know I would like an interactive website to sell my shirts. I know there is a thread on the forum about t-shirt terms people should know. Is there anything about websites?

Thanks,

Cheryl


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Maybe not posted here, but there are definitely web design terms/glossaries posted on the web:

Web Design Glossary - Jargon Terms Defined

If you have specific questions that you don't understand, you can also post them here and we can try to help you with them.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, Rodney - Well, some of the web designers replies have been very thorough and go into depth about system experience. I know I want an interactive site - so I've been asked if I want Flash - here is an example of what one person says they do:

(CRE Loaded, oScommerce), PHP, Perl, AJAX, XML, SOAP, MYSQL, LAMP technology, ASP, .NET, C#, CSS. Creating Dynamic database (mySQL, SQL Server, PostgreSql, DB2 and ORACLE) driven application is one of our specialties also. LAMP applications are our specialty.

We specialize in content management (CMS), back-end application development and custom application development, dynamic site with database development, automated image upload,

someone else wrote this: 

I'm a certified Object Oriented Software Engineering Professional, certified .NET Enterprise Application Developer, and certified ORACLE Application developer.

Others mention:
We have significant experience and expertise in website design development and management, backend database programming, flash video streaming, windows media audio and video,content management systems (CMS), rich web content development , interactive marketing and first-class hosting. We have strong expertise in JavaScript, CSS, XML, Flash, Adobe Flex, PHP , ASP.NET , AJAX, Social Media, Online Communities, SQL, Web-Video as well as Search Engine Optimization.

Our custom services include:
- Web Site Design and Strategy
- Graphics Design and illustration
- User Interface Design
- HTML, CSS and JavaScript coding 
- Flash 
- Ecommerce 
- Standards compliance 
- Search Engine Optimization 
- Database and backend functionality 
- Content Management System

It's making my head spin - the reason I want to hire someone is because I don't want to spend months researching how to develop a website - now I need to spend months learning the terms

Cheryl


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Cherrus:*


> (CRE Loaded, oScommerce), PHP, Perl, AJAX, XML, SOAP, MYSQL, LAMP technology, ASP, .NET, C#, CSS. Creating Dynamic database (mySQL, SQL Server, PostgreSql, DB2 and ORACLE) driven application is one of our specialties also. LAMP applications are our specialty.


In summary, this all means that they can create web-based database applications (like a shopping cart etc.) using the very latest, modern web technologies (C#, AJAX etc).



> We specialize in content management (CMS), back-end application development and custom application development, dynamic site with database development, automated image upload


This means they can create applications like blogs, shopping carts, online photo galleries, file sharing websites like YouTube or Imageshack etc.



> someone else wrote this:
> I'm a certified Object Oriented Software Engineering Professional, certified .NET Enterprise Application Developer, and certified ORACLE Application developer.


It means they're a software programmer who knows how to use the latest programming technologies, as listed above.



> Others mention:
> We have significant experience and expertise in website design development and management, backend database programming, flash video streaming, windows media audio and video,content management systems (CMS), rich web content development , interactive marketing and first-class hosting. We have strong expertise in JavaScript, CSS, XML, Flash, Adobe Flex, PHP , ASP.NET , AJAX, Social Media, Online Communities, SQL, Web-Video as well as Search Engine Optimization.


Given the vast diversity of abilities they mention above, it means they're your one-stop central for all your web development needs, and your only limit is the budget.
These guys can develop a clone of a Youtube or Friendster website, no problem.



> Our custom services include:
> - Web Site Design and Strategy
> - Graphics Design and illustration
> - User Interface Design
> ...


It means they can create a professional powerhouse website for you.



> It's making my head spin - the reason I want to hire someone is because I don't want to spend months researching how to develop a website - now I need to spend months learning the terms


Hope my summaries above solved your headache.

It's nothing, really.....these guys need to show their self-worth and make themselves sound very technical to impress clients.
By boasting of web technologies like LAMP and AJAX, well, they make people in the know swoon and get wet. Like me.


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

what kind of interactivity do you want? Flash can be interactive but php can be interactive also. Flash is fancy looking and php connects to databases to do things like shopping carts and allowing people to post comments etc.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Find a website or 2 on the internet that you like and that you wan't your website to be like... Then you can show the web designer exactly what you wan't your website to look like and do...


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, and by the way, if you could give us some ideas of the kind of website you want, we here at T-shirtforums can help you draft out a full text for you to post at Guru.com.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. So I guess that I received some good freelance offers....too bad I couldn't fully appreciate what they were offering. I went to Guru.com on the recommendation of other threads here at T-shirt forum, but even though I don't know anyone here, for some reason, since this site has helped me out so much, I feel loyalty towards members here. I would have liked to hire someone from this site to set me up with a website, but when I checked out the classified section, I never saw any replies, so I didn't post anything. Anyway, as far as sites are concerned...I originally envisioned my t-shirt line to be a niche vertical market - but it may have expanded, which changes how my site should be. I do know that when I say interactive, I mean able to post comments - I don't want full blown contests like threadless or woot, but I do want people to offer up suggestions. I need to be able to track individual purchases for a loyalty rewards program and probably have a blog on the site as well. I like Johnny Cupcakes site because of he uniqueness of the oven in the opening page. I haven't even thought about how to display the shirt designs. Are live models preferable? There is a website where I can be a sponsor with a link to my site and I would like to offer the people that come from that site a discount. I've heard a lot of complaints about PayPal, so I'm not sure that I want that as a payment option. Does the designer maintain the site - or can I do that? Do I need some type of training? The more I write, the more ignorant I sound!

Cheryl


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Cherrus:*


> I feel loyalty towards members here.


The first thing you should do is to thank us.
Below our posts, click the "Thanks" link to increase our thanks count.
If you've no time, thanking me will do. Just click it. Thanks! 



> I would have liked to hire someone from this site to set me up with a website, but when I checked out the classified section, I never saw any replies, so I didn't post anything.


You should also try ifreelance.com. They've a good bidding system.
And for the Classified sections here, you need some time to get replies, and even then, t-shirtforums.com may not be the best site, because most of us are just t-shirt guys here, and some of us have some basic programming / web-site design knowledge, but nothing compared to those "AJAX, LAMP, C#" kinda guys. 



> I like Johnny Cupcakes site because of he uniqueness of the oven in the opening page. I haven't even thought about how to display the shirt designs. Are live models preferable? There is a website where I can be a sponsor with a link to my site and I would like to offer the people that come from that site a discount. I've heard a lot of complaints about PayPal, so I'm not sure that I want that as a payment option. Does the designer maintain the site - or can I do that? Do I need some type of training? The more I write, the more ignorant I sound!


LOL, it's ok.....you can ask the programmers to maintain the site for you as well, though there'll be monthly fees.

What you gotta do is to have a clear idea of your site, sketch the things out on paper, put notes, and then finalize everything into a clear instruction sheet.
You can also visit monstertemplates.com to have a brief idea of what cool websites are like, and go from there.

If you want more personal services, you can go to htmlforums.com and in the Jobs forum, list your stuff there. There's a lot of awesome coders there.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

As said above I think the main thing is have an idea of what YOU want and need.

Sketch out (or list) what you NEED the site to do and what you would like to be able to do or add down the track.

Work out how your customers will use your site. Are they retail customers? Wholesale? or both (this changes handling of pricing. Do you want customers to be bale to order online (ecommerce, which is what it sounds like you want) or just redirect them to resellers? (Basically just an online catalogue)

Do you want customers to be able to "login" and track there sales progress or is that not necessary? Will all transactions require payment or will they pay on account? How will shipping be handled?

The more of an idea you have the less likely you are to end up with a fantastic looking site that is full of the latest technology but takes too long to load, doesn't do what your customers want and they end up going elsewhere.

Just my thoughts anyway! Flash is great but overdone it is a pain and can have the opposite effect to what your after. Have a think about the sites you visit and make a list of your likes/dislikes of those sites (they don't have to be t-shirt related) This will help you evaluate what you are trying to achieve too.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I always thanked everybody in my message. What is the thanks account?

Cheryl


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

"thanks" account? What's that? 

Anyway, you got your problem solved? If not, post here and we can slowly draft the idea out for you.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

oops. I meant thanks "count". I didn't know that they kept track of "thanks" in a separate area. I just always "thanked" in the body of my post. What happens when you get more thanks? 

Anyway, I sketch my idea, give examples of sites that appeal to me, let them know that I want to sell my stuff on the website so I need some type of secured payment option and cart, shipping method. I want people to be able to send in their opinions - don't know that this should be a full blown blog or not. Definitely pictures of the shirts -haven't decided if just by themselves or on models - then I would need a photographer? I want to have links to and from some other websites - Is this all they need to know? I've got price ranges from hourly rates to $1,000 to $7,000. 

Do the people here, mostly start their own websites using sites like monstertemplates.com?

Does it matter if the person or company is not local?

THANKS

Cheryl


----------



## more-wear (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Cheryl

im as new as you are in the tee business, but i own a design & publishing agency which has been running for nearly 9yrs and i def can help you out here.

u dont only need a web designer, u need a good programmer.. if you use one guy u will either have a cool site which doesnt work very well, or have a good system but doesnt look that great

email me on [email protected] and ill let you know how i can help you out with good rates cos def u have a lot of costs to start up a new business. (im doing it right now :S)

also, it doesnt make a dif if ur local or not, ur not getting any delivery fees  its all transfered by email and online.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

That makes sense


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

...and so, Cheryl finally met Matt, and they ride the carriage back to their castle while the sun sets, and lived happily ever after.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeon - I get my message alerting me to a new post and I thought that it may be you to further demystify the website process - as I write, I have 18 bids and still can't figure out what to do....now I must reside myself to laugh at your great wit. 

Cheryl


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

This is something I just had to reply to, becuase I just went through this process. I should have asked this same question before I got started. But, I just had my site buit by hiring through Guru. The thing you have to do is understand some of the vendors will promise anything in the initial bid to get the project. When I do my next site this is what I will do.
1) Communicate with at least 5 of the vendors that look promising through private chats. Ask them if the bid they placed covers all your stated needs, or was it just a "place holder". 

2) WHEN (not if) they say it was just a 'place holder', communicate exactly what you expect to be done by using examples from thier previous work or websites that you like. Be VERY specific. 

3) After you both agree that you understand the scope and goal of the project, then review the new bid submitted ALONG WITH the WRITTEN proposal. This is the REAL proposal.
If somewhere along the way in this process you get a bad vibe from a vendor ( evasive, contradictory, lying) stop communications with that vendor immediately. 

4) Use the Escrowe service to pay. (this whole line should be in caps)!
Do not release monies unless you are satisfied with the work performed to as agreed. 

5) When you find a 'gem' of a vendor (not if, when) treat them well! Rate them highly!

I hope this helps, and i'll be glad to tell you more.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL, 18 bids?! 

Maybe you can give me the link to your bidding page and I'll advise you in my spare time.

Heck, some time ago, I even helped a member here to decide which web hosting package he should choose, because he spent weeks and still can't decide. 
And now? He's running his business steadily and going strong.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

hutchx2 said:


> When I do my next site this is what I will do.
> 1) Communicate with at least 5 of the vendors that look promising through private chats. Ask them if the bid they placed covers all your stated needs, or was it just a "place holder".
> 
> Some bidders have clearly stated, this is a "place holder" and have requested more info to move forward
> ...


Did you find a gem and were you ultimately happy with your website because you mentioned starting another website and it didn't seem like you would be using the same vendor. Did you like Guru. I did elance.com also, but to me, the process at Guru seems easier.

Cheryl


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

I love Guru, and my site is almost complete. But since I didn't follow my process the first time its taken me 2 different vendors to get to what I have now on my site. I am very happy with the way the site is developing, but I could have saved time and money by following what I now know. So I feel pretty good about doing future sites. Or having update work done on this site. The reason I am not using the last vendors to finish the last few details of the site is the 1st I was COMPLETELY unhappy with. And the 2nd knew thier stuff, but wasn't exactly upfront and trustworthy. But they gave warning signs of these problems early and I ignored the warnings. So ultimately, I blame myself, which is a good thing, because it puts me firmly in control. You are doing the right thing by doing your homework upfront.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Are you going to maintain the site yourself?

Cheryl


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

I am sure you have been looking at dozens and dozens of sites to determine what you like and (just as important) don't like. Show the links to the people bidding on your project. Communication is key.

Yes I will

I am having it built in such a way that a layman can maintain it.

You don't need to understand the terminology, and all that anymore than you need to understand jet fuel to get an airline ticket. Understand that the designers work for YOU!


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

So, then as one of the requirements - you told the designer that you had to be able to maintain it? Personally, I would rather maintain it, than reply on someone else. Let me know when your site is up and running, I would love to see it. I have been looking at sites - did you only look at shirt sites?


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh, and btw, all the bids that you are getting that quote hourly rates are useless, unless you plan to have them clock in and work in front of you, which is unlikely. Get them to simply say how much to do so and so. The hourly rate is useless unless they follow up with the time they expect to take to do a task. It takes vendor A 10 hours to do the same thing vendor B does in 1 hour. so who is cheaper?



cherrus said:


> So, then as one of the requirements - you told the designer that you had to be able to maintain it? Personally, I would rather maintain it, than reply on someone else. Let me know when your site is up and running, I would love to see it. I have been looking at sites - did you only look at shirt sites?


Oh, absolutely! It's like Chris Rock says "they get you on the comeback!".
I am still finishing some details. And no, don't limit yourself to looking at only t-shirt sites. As soon as I said t-shirts to vendors, they all wanted to give me the same site. Problem is, I hate the layout of a lot of t-shirt sites. I took a look at sites in different e-commerce industries. Let your imagination run wild.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like he site - you're right about it not looking like a t-shirt site. Did you design all the shirts yourself? I started looking at other sites yesterday, because I thought that I should really start moving on the website. I looked at clothing and retail - nothing has jumped out, I even searched under award winning sites. How long does it or should it take to get a site up and running? Did you hold all of your money in escrow? Some people have terms of 1/3 down.


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

cherrus said:


> I really like he site - you're right about it not looking like a t-shirt site. Did you design all the shirts yourself? I started looking at other sites yesterday, because I thought that I should really start moving on the website. I looked at clothing and retail - nothing has jumped out, I even searched under award winning sites. How long does it or should it take to get a site up and running? Did you hold all of your money in escrow? Some people have terms of 1/3 down.


Sorry, my day job gets in the way of fun .
1/3 down is standard to protect the vendor, but it is negotiable. you can do 1/4 or whatever and set benchmarks for releasing the rest. But agree up front to not releasing the final amount until you have tested and are happy with the final delivery. 
Though most will give ongoing support for a certain number of months. In terms of how much time to take, I say until you are comfortable with what you want don't try to communicate with vendors (I made this mistake). It makes it hard to communicate effectively until you make some decisions about your direction. There are a thousand ways to skin a cat. Decide which ones are right for you. And don't worry about whether something is possible or not, just decide if you want it. The designers can tell you later if it's possible, and what it costs.
You will then revise your vision of what you want based on whats possible at what price. Hope this helps.


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Once I get the site finished I looking forward to getting feedback from everybody. this is a great place for constructive criticism.


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Btw, thanks for the edit : _Comin'OutSwingin. _


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

In addition to finding a designer who has already created sites that you like (look and usability-wise) check on how well these sites do SEO wise. A site that looks great but can't be found in the SER's won't generate sales. Also, a site that looks great but is lacking in usability (not easy to understand how to quickly navigate to the final click that generates the sale) won't help you because potential customers will click away. Also, find someone who will talk your language. If a designer is too technical when discussing your needs then you may miss important information. If you will be maintaining your site (adding new products) make sure you find someone who will show you how to do this. I would also set-up a contract with a timeline for fees paid once a certain amount of progress has been obtained. Too many times I've heard of people who paid the entire web fee up front and then no web site for a long period of time. I would want to set completion expectations ahead of time so both you and your designer know what is expected.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

How do you check how well they do SEO wise?


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, you can simply go to the search engines and type in the keywords for your site.
If you're running a pet t-shirt store and your website contains for example, "funny dog t-shirts" keyword, you would go to Google / Yahoo and type in this keyword.
If it doesn't show up in the first 200 search results, then it means there's something wrong.

Actually, I think most start-ups don't usually purchase a full website + SEO optimization, because decent SEO by commercial companies costs anywhere from US$700 to US$4000 and beyond.....when we say SEO services, usually, people are looking at 4-figure budgets. Most start-ups usually just build a proper website and take it from there.
Besides, SEO can really empty your bank if you plan to use commercial services, because it needs to be maintained on a several-months basis or your search rankings will start to slide to oblivion. 

I agree with everything that Hutch says too, but for the payment, I usually pay 50% before the work starts and 50% after the work ends. It's to kinda give the service provider some motivation. In some cases, though, I just pay 100% upfront, and no.....most people are really honest and they don't run away or anything....they delivered the complete work. 

What you need to do now is to get a clear idea of what you want.
If a girl doesn't have a clear goal of what kinda prince she likes, she probably is gonna end up with a guy whose part-time job is to smoke weeds and full-time job is to gamble. 

Below is a list of t-shirt sites I visit every now and then for research purposes: 

Snorg Tees - New Funny T-Shirts Every Week (Vintage T-Shirt, Cool Graphic Tee Shirts) -

BustedTees - Funny T-Shirts - New T-Shirt designs every week - 

Crazy Tees Hilarious Cool Shirts

Funny T shirts Witty Tees Offensive T-Shirts - BurnTees

Cool Retro T-Shirts. Vintage Tees, Biker Shirts, Skulls, Eagles and 
More. Cool Distressed Look Designs.

Old Guys Rule© || Official Website || T-Shirts for The Old Guys || Old Guys Rule T-Shirts ||

Funny and Offensive T-Shirts That Get Attention

DeezTeez.com - Funny t-shirts, offensive tshirts and funny tees with attitude.

Tribalgear.com is the official web site of Tribal Streetwear International

No Fear

Life is good® : Shop the Official Company Website

Phat Rags - Funny Shirts for Men & Women - Home

Detour Designables - Funny T-Shirts, Vintage Humor Tees and more!

Celtic Art & Retro Futuristic Design - Posters, Cards, T-Shirts, Mugs & 
More

Flying Shirts - Show the World your Passion for Flight! (very clean website)

shopping network - gift shops

All Tees

Coming This Spring! - Johnny Cupcakes

OneHorseShy | Funny t-shirts, cool t-shirts & gifts

So, you can visit the above to get some ideas, and then use your favorite one as a skeleton to work on. Show your website designer the sample and ask him to modify your site based on those. 

It's good to have a sketchbook around and draw in there what you want to see in your website, based on those above.

Also, I dunno about others, but I've always preferred dealing with small companies cos' they give you more attention and the service is a lot more personal, and the pricing is a lot more negotiable as well.
In fact, individuals are the best, followed by small companies, then bigger companies. 

Good day!
Xeon


----------



## more-wear (Apr 1, 2008)

u could also try and find a company that does CEO and you pay per results, so if your site remains as bad as it is after they do the work u dont pay them, what they do is set targets for you, if they reach them you pay. quote a cool idea no?

this is a very short post, i dont like writing that much, lol

Xeon - very good points though  u should start doing web consultancy


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Matt:*


> Xeon - very good points though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah, web consultancy overall is good money, but too bad I'm not a technical guy, though. 
Actually, I'm more like "receptionist", directing people where to go, answer general questions, do some filing and s***, giving advice to lost people etc.


----------



## more-wear (Apr 1, 2008)

lol. if i could find a receptionist that understands as much as u do ill pay them anything!! 

a part from that you give great free consultancy, keep it up


----------



## more-wear (Apr 1, 2008)

i am going through the links u posted, some sites are designed really good, i love the clean ones..

i was just wondering how the sites that are linked to cafepress sell & make cash, i had a store with them, i hardly sold anything cos i didnt promote it that much cos i was really unhappy with the quality of the prints!! this is the only reason why im going to take the risk and screen print them & stock up... what can go wrong? if i dont sell any i will have xmas present for the next 10yrs ready. lol


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL, well, those CP stores in my links above are the more successful ones.
The majority of CP stores don't do as well, though.
Out of 10000 people who join CP, 3000 will give up after the novelty wears off and they're tired of building the store, 6000 will quit after seeing no sales within 3 months time, another 500 will quit within the next 3 months if still no sales, and the other 499 will all go into MIA / oblivion somehow or another.
Only the remaining 1 will make it, and that's why they're in my links above. 

Don't feel bad, though, because I made only 2 sales previously from my CP store (furthermore, it's a Premium store!) and now.....my CP store has vanished into nothingness.


----------



## more-wear (Apr 1, 2008)

lol. thats very true, i got so board filling that especially when i couldnt see the stuff before i sell them :S

seems like we all have to pass though this, i sold about 10/15 tees just because i knew the people & they where the only ones who knew about the site. lol


----------



## hutchx2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lots of good points being made here. In terms of testing the functionality of sites, I will sometimes take an order all the way up to the point where I am being asked for credit card info, before emptying the cart. Seeing the way other sites handle issues will give you lots of ideas. You can also check on any given sites traffic by looking them up on a site like Alexia.com.


----------

